# I need advice



## Marialuz (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello
We found a baby pigeon at the Verrazano bridge around the second week of June. It is a miracle he wasn't killed by a car.
I don't know if he is a he or if she is a she.
We have been feeding the baby formula ever since, two weeks ago we started leaving seeds for her/him. The baby loves peeking at them, and tries to grab them and eat them, but she doesn't know how to do it. It is frustrating.
Now, we have been keeping her in a plastic crate, which is big enough for her to spread her wings. My questions are:
- How can I teach the baby to eat by herself?

Someone advice me to get Canary mix from the petstore, which I did. 
-Is there something else i should get?

Same person advice me to get Hi-Cal (calcium)
- How do I give it to her? She can't even eat seeds!

- Please give me suggestions for the type of cage I should get and what to put in it.

- She doesn't get much sun. Does she need vitamins?

- All she is eating is the baby bird formula, she doesn't even want water.
She looks healthy but PLEASE I need advice, Specially how to teach her to eat by herself.
Thank you very much!
Marialuz


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for helping this youngster.

Can you tell us how old the youngster is? Please check this site to identify age:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

The youngster needs time out of the cage to explore and learn to fly, it will also make him more receptive to exploring and picking up things. you can sprinkle seed around the bird and move it around with your finger to generate interest. The bird should only be in a cage at night to sleep or when no one is home. He should have access to an outdoor aviary to fly in or an ecnlosed patio.

Pigeons usually get a red pigeon grit that they pick up when the need strikes them, they provide calcium as well as help them to grind the seed in their crop.

You can see if he will drink for you by gently tipping his head down to a bowl of water, but submerse the beak, not nostrils, if you seem him drink he is ready to learn to eat.

Here is an example of a good pigeon mix, made especially for pigeons needs:

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

Examples of red pigeon grit and pickstone...scroll down:
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/natural/index.html#Red Stone


----------



## Marialuz (Aug 2, 2006)

*Thank you for your reply*

We found the baby the second weekend of June, so by then the baby was probably 13 days, so now the baby is over a month and a half. I have tried excatly what you said, when we are hand feeding her we leave seeds and she starts grabing them but she doean't seem to know what to do after that.
We also introduced her to water, but after we submerge her peak she has no interest. Any other suggestions? Shall I jsut buy her a bird cage and leave seeds and water for her? *Where can I het the red pigeon grit?
THANK YOU 
Marialuz


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Marialuz, 

You have to remain patient and persistant in regards to getting the young bird to peck and swallow the seed. Offer as many different kinds of seeds and grains as possible. You could pick up a dove seed mix as the seeds are generally smaller and easier to swallow but are also more in tune with what this pigeon needs. A little "tough love" might be in order now too. Start to gradually wean the pigeon off the feedings and reduce them. If the pigeon isn't hungry, he'll be less inclined to try harder on it's own. 

As for drinking, you should try offering the pigeon a bath. They love to bathe and the splashing around might stimulate the drinking response. It's ok for the pigeon to drink out of his own bath water and it just might get him drinking on it's own. They will often drink out of their bath water

Grit, isn't all that important at this stage of the game. The bird is quite young and isn't eating seeds right now so it's not as important. DO get some and try to get the pigeon used to seeing and tasting the grit however.
Hope this helps


----------



## Marialuz (Aug 2, 2006)

*Thank you BRAD*

You have no idea how much better this forum is making me feel, I love animals and I have been worrying so much. It is good to know that it is not abnormal for her to take her time. I will offer her a bath tomorrow, and just in case the canary /finch mix has tiny little seeds. Any more suggestions please let me know. Thank you for your time.
Marialuz


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Marialuz said:


> - She doesn't get much sun. Does she need vitamins?


Hi again Marialuz, 

Yes, if your pigeon remains an indoor bird, it will need a good avian vitamin supplement. This is very important for him/her to be able to absorb calcium through the production of vitamin D3 (this they get from the sun normally). You can also allow some time out in the sun in a secure cage under careful supervision too for an hour or two a day on sunny days

The cage isn't so important really, as long as the bird can stretch it's wings out fully and feels secure there. As a pet pigeon, you'll want to have him out of the cage daily for lots of free flight time and just to be part of the family, I'm sure


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Marialuz

Babies can be slow to learn how to eat, especially if there is just one. What we do is keep seed and water in their cage all the time but continue to feed them morning, noon and night for awhile. We then will begin not feeding them the noon meal and when we put the seed in their box will tap it a lot with our fingers to help them know how to peck. Use small seeds at first. After about a week of not feeding the noon meal, stop the morning meal and gradually taper off as he learns to peck. I think you'll find that he will become more resistent to your hand feeding him and many actually wean themselves. Hard to explain but you'll know by how he acts.

When our babies are young like yours I don't worry all that much about grit until they are eating on their own and have learned to fly.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Marialuz:
I read your email , I wrote back to you already 
I sent you , some information , and update about my pigeon 
Good luck!
Ps: By the way do you speak Spanish? I ask, because of your name Marialuz, it looks like Spanish name. 
I speak Spanish  
bye


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Welcome!*

Hola Marialuz,

A warm welcome to you here at Pigeon Talk.

You have been given some good advice from some of the members. I came in on your thread a bit late.

You asked earlier about red pigeon grit. I get mine from Foy's pigeon supply house on line, but you van get it from any pigeon place on line, or even from some feed stores.

The price for mine was very reasonable, I think it was under 10 bucks, for a large container. It lasts a long time. 

I bought mine when I just had one, and now I have 6...still have a good supply. I even mailed some to one of our other members a few months ago till her and her husband could get some.

If you have any questions, please ask away, and thanks for your concern on your little one. Adios!


----------

